# Hooked on The New 2004 Hardcore's



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Just saw the 2004 ones yesterday....man they look better than the GHG....integrated motion stake base....They have great detail ! ! although I am not crazy about flocking ........at 400.00 per dozen I got to have atleast one dozen....www.hardcoredecoys.com


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah, I still think they will be brittle and break very easly. Im not getting GHG either I know sombody that said the paint flakes and the decoy will split in half. So know I will be back to buying Bigfoots.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would like to see the new hardcores in person. Supposedly they changed materials and they pass all the tests. I still got my money on Foots!


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

I never heard anything about them breaking ....Not gonna spend 400 on junk.....anybody else hear that these decoy's are brittle ? as far as the GHG go I have them and have no problem with the paint yet.....and i am pretty abusive on them....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

When HCs first came out it was pretty well known that when you got your decoys the bills or feathers would more than likely be broken off or the paint would have a lot of chips and it would only get worse so you would have to bag each decoy and be really carefull with them. Then they did some tweeking and made them a little better. Now I hear they have a new material and the decoys are suppose to be able to take a real beating. Only time will tell.

As for the Zink decoys the first batches came in and the paint came right off. So Zink went back to China (he mise well just stay there in my opinion) and had those little bastards do something and now supposedly the paint will stay on. Once again time will tell. Either way I would not buy the Zink ones cause I don't buy from the Chinese unless there is no other option and then I ask myself if I really need it so you could drop them off the Empier State Building and they could hold up and I would still let you keep them

Foots are still proudly made in the Good Ole USA and they are still a great product so they will still get my cash. To the best of my knowledge HCs are made in the USA and so if they finally get it right I may buy a few of those.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I had the old HC's and they were junk, the new ones that I just got are what they should have been two years ago. I have taken one of the decoys threw it against a brick wall, kicked it down the street, and beat it against the ground. I still have a decoy that is in one peice. If I would have done that with last years HC's there would have been nothing left. The paint is also more durable than ever.--They even move in the wind


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hoggr,

where did you get the HCs from? Someone local or from the HC Company? I am getting ready to buy 3 or 4 doz Foots but if the new HCs are as good as your saying I may get them instead. I would first like to hold, touch, feel one before I drop the $$$. Thanks for any info!


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Now thats my kind of test HOGGR !! ....how cold out was it when you beat the pi$$ out of it ? LOL The store down from me won't have a good suppy unit july...


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

45-50 degrees


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Man they are one sweet looking decoy!! Too bad they have the problems from the past still hanging over their head. As for the test you put that one through Hoggr, I'd think that in colder temps they'd still break. What do you think?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

We got a couple dozen of the old school HC and they look like crap after 2 seasons.. Might try the GHG's this year to mix it up a little with the FOots.. I have to say though the Foots are toughest. I've seen them get dragged 100yds under a semi truck tire and still bounce back to its original form, cant complain about foots.

keep it reeel
madison


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Madison said:


> I have to say though the Foots are toughest. I've seen them get dragged 100yds under a semi truck tire and still bounce back to its original form, cant complain about foots.


I've been meaning to write a letter to Clinton for awhile now about that experience. That's the ULTIMATE test if you ask me.


----------

